# What is your best still water tip.



## Wkmaster14 (Jan 19, 2010)

I struggle catching fish on a fly rod in lakes and ponds. I sometimes catch a few but never do very well. Rivers and streams I am much better. So help me out. with some lakes starting to open up what are some of your best tips for fly fishing Utah lake's and reservoir's?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Try small leach patterns, zebra midges, damsel fly nymphs and blood worms.
Fish all of them with a floating line and an indicator.
Start with the fly about 2 ' to 3' under the indicator, lower if a foot if nothing is biting. Lower it another foot if you still don't get any hits.

Be ready for a very light bite and set the hook.
The fish will let you know if they want your fly dead still or moving.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

pay close attention to your indicator!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

It depends on the water. Planted lakes in the Uintas are fairly easy--black Wolley Bugger.


----------



## Wkmaster14 (Jan 19, 2010)

Grandpa D what type of retrieves would you use with the indicator and nymphs?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Wkmaster14 said:


> Grandpa D what type of retrieves would you use with the indicator and nymphs?


Depends on conditions.
When I'm deep nymphing, I will use a quick strip 3 or 4 times and then pause and repeat.
If I'm fishing shallower [less than 4' deep] I will pull my fly line just enough to see the indicator move slightly. That can be enough to entice a strike.

You will want to try different retrieves to see which one works.
The next day it could change. For that matter it could change in an hour or less.

If I'm in a float tube, I will also bring a full sinking line and strip buggers.
Again you will have to experiment to see how fast to retrieve and how deep to fish.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

First off you will need a full sink line for stillwater. Type II is a good place to start, but understand you use slow sink (Lower numbers) in the cooler months when fish are shallow. This would be intermediates, Type II or Type III. You also have density compensated or wet cell lines. DC sinks uniformly with no belly, and most used. Wet Cell will form a belly making it specially nice for weedy bottoms. 
Warmer months you will need faster sink lines to get your fly down quicker past the smaller fish.

Deep nymphing can be done with a Type VII line, but also with a floating line and a very long leader. You will need sonar or some way to know the depth when out in the lake, from shore you can kinda guess depth.
I came up with a sliding indicator several years ago, it has become quite popular. It is a Styrofoam egg or ball with a plastic peg. It allows you to use up to 30' of mono or fluoro for a leader. You can fish deep water setting the indicator so that the bottom fly is a foot or so off the bottom. When a fish hits you pull the line then lift the rod tip. The indicator will break loose and slide. This is very productive style, but there is little movement and no stripping in.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

When fishing with a full sinking line make sure you keep the rod tip in the water when stripping in your fly or trolling in a float tube. You will feel more strikes that if you have your rod tip above the water.


----------

